# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Best Rosay

## MIke R

Amazing how a blind taste test takes all the snobbery right out of the equation 

http://www.foodandwine.com/syndicati...ow_facebook_fw

----------


## chris83

Excellent post.
  They prefer the 80 euros domaine Ott in Sbh,usually.
   By the way,I tried the new vintage of Minuty (2016) ..not as good and tasty by far.
   Cellier du gouverneur is the wine shop on the island,in my opinion.Very friendly and great selection.

----------


## andynap

> Amazing how a blind taste test takes all the snobbery right out of the equation 
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/syndicati...ow_facebook_fw



Only tested Roses $10 and under

----------


## cassidain

> Cellier du gouverneur is the wine shop on the island,in my opinion.Very friendly and great selection.



Agree. 
Had the '15 Rock Angel from Frédéric and Thierry recently. Nice upgrade from entry level cuvée Whispering Angel. Going to visit the Château in September and taste their full range including the Garrus, which has been crowned by some as the world's best rosé. Should be interesting.

----------


## amyb

That should be quite the  memorable tour and tasting--ENJOY! I look forward to your report.

----------


## MIke R

> Only tested Roses $10 and under




Yeah I get that but blind taste still is the way to go ......it s where the rubber meets  the road

----------


## cassidain

> Only tested Roses $10 and under



we drink some everyday rosé that is $6 per bottle. quite acceptable for daily drinking. idem for red and white. makes the good stuff taste all that much better. the whole issue of the science of wine tasting can be questioned by earnest people. i have to know the individual taster to put much value on any review. highly subjective for one thing. most are simply unreliable.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> we drink some everyday rosé that is $6 per bottle. quite acceptable for daily drinking.



Name?  Merci

----------


## cassidain

for red we like the folonari chianti or montepulciano d'abruzzo. $11.99 a magnum.
for rosé la vieille ferme. $11.99 a magnum.
for white la vieille firme. $11.99 a magnum. 

for $6 a bottle a lot of value. even in mass produced wines like these, quality varies somewhat by vintage.

----------


## andynap

I buy montepulciano d'abruzzo. $11.99 a magnum?

----------


## MIke R

Just got back from the liquor store and my favorite everyday summer  rosay was on sale for 7.99 a bottle ( Chateau Montaud Cote de Province ) so I bought a case which he ended up reducing further to 84 bucks out the door .....perfect

IMG_0083.jpg

----------


## cassidain

> I buy montepulciano d'abruzzo. $11.99 a magnum?



actually i can buy the montepulciano d'abruzzo or the chianti (i forget) in a 3 liter box for 19.99. $5.00 a bottle.

----------


## stbartshopper

Is it true Andy that only Roses under $10 a bottle were tested for the Food and Wine article? If so, that is a very deceptive report!

----------


## andynap

> Is it true Andy that only Roses under $10 a bottle were tested for the Food and Wine article? If so, that is a very deceptive report!



Actually it stated so in the article :"The Exquisite Collection Cotes de Provence Rosé 2016 earned its place as the best rosé under £8 (about $10) in the International Wine Challenge’s Great Value Awards in which thousands of entries are judged by a panel of wine experts."

----------


## Dennis

> Actually it stated so in the article :"The Exquisite Collection Cotes de Provence Rosé 2016 earned its place as the best rosé under £8 (about $10) in the International Wine Challenge’s Great Value Awards in which thousands of entries are judged by a panel of wine experts."



Well, that certainly takes the snobbery out of it.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> for rosé la vieille ferme. $11.99 a magnum.



Interesting.  I'll have to give it another try.  My memory of it from a few years ago was not that great, but my memory is a little fuzzy!

----------


## cassidain

> Interesting.  I'll have to give it another try.  My memory of it from a few years ago was not that great, but my memory is a little fuzzy!



personally, i wouldn't expect to find a great wine of any stripe for six bucks. i find all the ones i mentioned correct, not-monkeyed-with wines that satisfy for the price. i would find it difficult to exist on only that level of satisfaction though. tonight we're having beautiful spaghettini alla vongole. a crisp flanghina from irpinia is waiting in the bucket.

----------


## GramChop

> Agree. 
> Had the '15 Rock Angel from Frédéric and Thierry recently. Nice upgrade from entry level cuvée Whispering Angel. Going to visit the Château in September and taste their full range including the Garrus, which has been crowned by some as the world's best rosé. Should be interesting.



This sounds delightful, Cass.  I will stalk your FB page during this time in hopes of living vicariously.

----------


## cassidain

going to follow up la dégustation at château d'esclans with déjeuner at the one star le relais des moines 

http://www.lerelaisdesmoines.com/fr/

then a visit to the thoronet abbey

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Thoronet_Abbey

----------


## MIke R

https://vinepair.com/articles/top-25...paign=pagepost

----------


## cassidain

from your link, i've only had clos cibonne rosés on a couple of occasions. highly unusual rosé built more for the table and made in a highly oxidative style using the extremely rare tibouren grape. here's a review of a current offering from the highly entertaining wine critic jeremy parzen:

*Clos Cibonne 2015 Tibouren: what a great vintage for this wine!*

Posted on March 24, 2017 by Do Bianchi
Randall Grahm first poured me Clos Cibonne Côtes de Provence Tibouren when we visited over lunch six years ago in LA. He had picked it up at a southland wine shop while he was working the market. And he seemed to take as much delight in drinking the wine as he did turning me on to it. 
Since that time, its become (when available in our market) one of the standbys and favorites at our dinner table. It usually lands in Texas when the hype around rosé wines begins to rev up each year.
We enjoy every vintage but this year, with the current release 2015, this wine has what the Italians call the _marcia in più_, that _extra gear_ in the gearbox. 
The fruit in this bottle last night was so vibrant, so transparent and pure, that it just seemed to sing in the glass. What a wine and what a great vintage! 
Over the years, weve come to know and love the classic, elegant oxidative style of this cask-aged rosé. But in this years release, the fruit really jumps out  especially on the palate. 
My recommendation: run dont walk to your favorite wine shop and buy all you can. 
So much to tell today and so little time. Thanks for being here this week and _buon weekend_, yall!

----------

